# Best way to get rid of detritus?



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, just wondering what everyone's favorite way to get rid of detritus is... I've only used cory's, which seem to work well but I could never tell if they actually eat detritus or just the bits that settle _before_ they decompose into detritus... 

What is everyone's favorite choice for removing detritus?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Try using a gravel vacum that will suck up the debris that stays into your substrate. But sometimes you want to keep that good stuff becuase it serves as a biproduct that will nourish your plants.

jD


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks of the idea, but I forgot to add that it's a heavily planted tank - no gravel vacuums allowed. I need tips on 'natural' solutions.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

if its not a problem just leave it there, its ferts for your "heavily planted tank"


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

angel919 said:


> if its not a problem just leave it there, its ferts for your "heavily planted tank"


Really, so I can just ignore it - there no such thing as too much with a planted tank?

It's really starting to build up and my pH is too high for Corys, so I wasn't sure what the best solution would be... I have a ton of Dwarf Sagittaria and Vallisneria, so if it will improve the substrate then so much the better - but thought too much will start to affect the water chemistry...


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a big buildup of "crud" in the bottom of my 29 gallon tank a few months ago. I was overfeeding slightly, which was probably contributing -- I have since cut back on the amount that I feed. The fish don't seem to mind and are all growing (the sub-adults, anyway) and thriving. 

I was also having an algae problem and I think that some of the brown crud that was accumulating on the gravel was in some way related to the algae that was dying off because when the algae problem cleared up and I stopped seeing brownish crud on my leaves, I also stopped seeing brownish crud settling at the bottom of the tank. So if there are algae issues in the tank, you might see what you can do to resolve those and see if you notice less accumulation afterward.

And finally I realized that my filter had quite a bit of built-up gunk in it (perhaps related to the massive algae die-off?) and cleaning it well made a big difference. Of course getting overzealous with the filter cleaning can sometimes cause more problems than it solves, so proceed with caution if you decide to go that route. 

I'm not sure which thing did the trick, but if you're having a noticably annoying build up of crud on the substrate, you might want to think about your feeding levels, any algae that might be sloughing off, and/or whether the filter is doing its job well. Just a few thoughts.

If you're concerned about the water chemistry, you can always keep up with a bit more rigorous water testing schedule. Are you worried about ammonia or excess nitrates? Maybe someone else on the forum will know if there's anything specific you should be testing for in a tank with a lot of built-up detritus?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I use a medicine dropper to blow short bursts of water into the plants and tight corners. This will send the detritus flying up into the water column where you can have a siphon waiting to suck it up.


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

Oscillating powerheads will help eliminate dead areas and keep the particles suspended longer so the filter can suck them up. I ran one in my 29 for a while.

I wouldn’t have a problem with a little, but I would not want it to build up. My substrate is now covered in Java Moss which particles get stuck in. I will shake it out every once in a while during WCs if I see too much.


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with, as usual, all the great advice on this forum. If you are really worried about buildup of junk in certain areas of you tank, maybe make sure you have addressed your circulation issues like indicated above.

Also, you can always do a water change, where your new water is added through an air diameter hose. Blow your new water in all around your plants at the substate (with low pressure). This will kick up all that junk and spread it around the tank, and will put some back into the water column (Like the dropper suggestion).

You didn't specify what thank you are talking about (10g, 29g etc), but if this is a HOB (hang on back) setup, I think you most certainly encounter "dead" areas just because that is the nature of the beast. These type of filters take a few months to get into "just the right position" to get things circulating perfectly with the type of plants and scape you have going....


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the excellent suggestions! I have debated puting in a powerhead - the tank is a 29g Show with a HOB filter. However, I never really had a problem until the sag. went wild - now the detritus is accumulating underneath it so maybe it's time for one...

... the other half of my question hasn't really been addressed so I will split it off to a different thread... coming soon to a MB near you!


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

I just wanted to add one more little tid bit. To keep the detritus from settling on the bottom, the outflow hose from the Hagan canister filter does a great job if placed near the bottom. It's a tube with holes in it basically which can be easily made by hand if you don't want a Hagan. The water shoots out brushing the sand, and the detritus never has a chance to settle on the bottom.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 27, 2006)

I use a net to agitate the water....slow movements, sweeping back and forth. It brings up the gunk hidden in a pile of rocks and from underneath plants. I follow up with a water change using a vacuum. Works for me


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

I posted a reply HERE


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

How is your pH too high for cories? Aeneus are like the toughest fish made.


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

They aren't as fragile as say, neons or discus, but they prefer similiar conditions and are much hardier in softer, acidic water. Like any fish, they tend to be a lot more fragile in water that is at the extremes of their comfort level. My tank water is hard and the pH stays around 7.6. Sure they can live at that pH, but it makes them much more fragile. The more common species also have overbreeding problems affecting their hardiness.


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

If it really starts to bug ya and causes problems and you still dont want to suck it up, Trumpet snails eat it i think.


----------



## toshi (May 4, 2006)

Ktulu_JL said:


> I posted a reply HERE


Oh wow, I have that same exact setup. A long and thin acrylic tube connected to long hosing. It works great roud: I'm using a wet/dry filter on my tank so I made a custom filter which I can put right over the sump. That way I can just cycle the water back into the tank and get rid of just the detritus.


----------

